# News Item ANZAC Day



## Emac44 (Apr 26, 2007)

For some reason the site will not allow me to post a new thread in the News section of the site

But any way. In Bathurst New South Wales on the morning of the 25th April 2007. The ANZAC Memorial was vandalized by a group of teenage girls, ranging in age from 14 to 16. The Memorial was descrated with paint with words saying ANZACS ARE MURDERERS. The girls were caught and Memorial was cleaned hastily by members of the public prior to the Dawn Service commencement. 2 Teenage girls receive conselling but the 16 yr old was charged with vandalism. My thoughts would be all 3 girls should have been flogged then made to clean up the mess and apologise to the community and especially the ANZACs themselves of the community of Bathurst. What are your thoughts about vandalism to a War Memorial


----------



## Heinz (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats ing!

I'm appauled quite frankley........

I feel ashamed because Im similar to their age, I believe a public apology and humilation of these 2 would really help.

I was reading earlier this year some vandals attacked the war memorial in Canberra too, on Anzac parade...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2007)

Should be thrown in uniform and shipped out to Iraq, then they might have some respect. Failing that, lined up and shot.


----------



## Watanbe (Apr 26, 2007)

That is disgraceful, they clearly are a disgraceful set of bogans seeking attention for stupid, rude actions.

Bring back the hanging rope. I reckon could old public execution is in order.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 26, 2007)

I think hangings a little strong...

As disgraceful as their crime its clear their sheer ignorance to what the ANZACs did and stood for...

Some re education would help I believe in schools, get a better understanding amound the young.

They are still bastards though........


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2007)

I hate vandalism in all forms.Especially if it is connected with places that were established by people for rememberance and acted by girls.They should be punished much more restrictly.The rope could be a good solution like Watanbe suggested.Or maybe they should be taken for a trip on Kokoda track.


----------



## Maharg (Apr 26, 2007)

I saw this on the news yesterday and I'm as appauled as the rest of you.  

But when I saw how many people turned out to clean up the mess and knowing that Bathurst isn't that big, I think the girls are in for a realy hard time from the local boys. 

Educate the school kids to the fact that its not about killing, its all about rembering the people who died so that when stupid little girls do stupid things they dont end up in a world of pain.


----------



## Watanbe (Apr 26, 2007)

Wurger said:


> I hate vandalism in all forms.Especially if it is connected with places that were established by people for rememberance and acted by girls.They should be punished much more restrictly.The rope could be a good solution like Watanbe suggested.Or maybe they should be taken for a trip on Kokoda track.



Wurger there already is a trip along Kokoda track for kids who have been in juvenile detention etc. I dont think in comes down to education because im sure that 99% of people mine and Heinz age 17 have total respect for the ANZACS. 

There will always be a few dickheads who are seeking attention. They should get them to write it in Japanese which they would be speaking if it wasn't for the ANZACS


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 27, 2007)

To all of the above I agree. And by the way my son is 14 yrs. He knows better than to vandalize anything and to have respect for the ANZACs because his own Grand Father and most of his own father's Family have served in the Military. Besides I believe he wouldn't want his back side tanned so badly that he couldn't sit for a week if he vandalized a War Memorial any where


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree with you.There is the same sytuation in Poland and there will be also some idiots who want to pay our attention to themself.
The trip along Kokoda track was a joke of course but a long term march by jungle it would be a good penalty,wouldn't be?


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wurger said:


> I agree with you.There is the same sytuation in Poland and there will be also some idiots who want to pay our attention to themself.
> The trip along Kokoda track was a joke of course but a long term march by jungle it would be a good penalty,wouldn't be?



It would be no joke Wurger trekking the Kokoda, Might be some what easier then when it was originally defended from 1942 to 1943 when Aussie Soldiers were fighting the Japanese. It would be impressed on those kids so stupid to vandalize a War Memorial in Australia how difficult the Nations Heroes of Kokoda had to survive and fight tooth and nail against a well determined vicious enemy to save Australia from invasion, But a good floggin wouldn't go astray for those girls. I hope their parents see the value of good corporal punishment. But seeing Bathurst is a rural town in New South Wales one would hope these girls come under the scope of local citizens who were outraged by the vandalism and a type of community backlash falls upon these girls for a lengthy time. And as I came from a rural country township myself I know full well the attitude of neighbours if they are pissed off on some thing or some one etc


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh it was a replay for the Watanbe post.But I've caught it.


----------

